# To Display Or Not To Display



## Bixby Bill (May 20, 2013)

This is associated with my post about doing a major weeding out of my Bixby bottles because I can`t find a major show here in the northeast to display them at, for me if others can`t see what you have when a collection reaches a certain point, then it`s time to just keep it for your own enjoyment. After collecting Bixbys for 35 years, I`ve collected every color, shade, mold styles and variants along with a wealth of boxes, advertising, tins, and I believe every trade card that Bixby used for their products. My dream was always to do a display of them at a major show in the northeast, but I was turned down twice at Baltimore, and last Sept. I contacted Michael George about displaying at the upcoming national show. He was happy to have me want to display there, and had me thinking that my display would be welcome. 
 Then this past winter and spring I emailed him to confirm it and to see about the space restrictions and electricity, and he wouldn`t answer them. I sold him an emerald green stubby on eBay, he was quick enough to try to get it cheaper and buy it from me, I also reminded him then about my wanting to display, but he wouldn`t respond to that. I feel that because I`m not in the upper clique of bottle people and can`t throw thousands of dollars around when I see something I want, that  I`m not worth bothering with. Who`d want to see lowly Bixby bottles anyway? There is a small handfull of collectors who seem to feel that they are above everyone else here in the northeast, who I used to be able to chat with but now they won`t even say hello. That is, unless one of us "lowly" collectors get something really good that they can make money on, then they are your best friend and will do you a favor by offering you "top dollar" for the bottle to put in their collection, when in the end they would be selling it for twice what they offered you.
 This isn`t pointed at everyone, just a very few whom I know, although I`m sure that they are all over the country. If this rant gets you p____ed off, then good, you are probably one of the ones I`m ranting about. 
 I`ve decided to just collect the Bixbys for my own enjoyment, and no more display hopes for me, except at our local club own in Enfield, CT. My wife and I have a small farm here in Western Mass. that we are busy building up to be a profitable venture, so I don`t have the time to devote to bottles like I used to. I`ll still be chasing the better Bixby things along with CT made utility bottles (what, someone collects shoe polish bottles who might be knowledgeable about CT glass? Impossible!). I hope the guys, and girls, whom I`ve met through this column won`t get upset by this, and you`ll still see me here as time permits.
 I`ll be working on continuing my previous post on Bixby bottles too, hopefully this week. I want to get what I know about them out there for everyone, at least those on this forum anyways.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 20, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe baltimore would not let you display your most impressive collection. As a member of the club I want to know why....


----------



## Bixby Bill (May 20, 2013)

I had emailed them on two different years, I remember that one year they said they already had the displays lined up, which is fine, and I forgot what they said the following year. I contacted two different people on the two occasions, and that doesn`t bother me, but this thing with the national show really got my goat, which was probably obvious. I`ll still have enough for a decent display sometime, possibly at Baltimore someday, but I`m down to only two shelves of Bixby bottles in my china cabinet instead of all 4 shelves with the overflow in boxes. Somehow I like it better this way.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

I know you had the whole collection for sale a while back but it wasn't for lack of interest in them for me really, it was lack of funds and space. It, I think would make a great display at the National and I'd love to see it. I have no idea what it would cost or if the spaces are filled yet. You'd need to get a hold of Maureen for that (cornucopia I think here). https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/FOHBC-2013-National-Show---Manchester-NH/m-546400/tm.htm
 As the to major shows, this is the area for many, I can think if 8 offhand in just New England and none further than Dover NH (50 or so miles from me). If you could not go as far as Ballston Falls or Saratoga, I get that. That's to far for me also but one day I hope.
 I have know idea about Mike and wouldn't care to comment if I did.



> If this rant gets you p____ed off, then good, you are probably one of the ones I`m ranting about.


Never but perhaps some rewording may be in order.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2013)

I have seen some pretty humble displays at the Baltimore show so I cant believe the threshold is very high.
 We had a display Dr Fahrney bottles which probably only a handful of people collect and have low monetary value.
 I got the feeling they were happy for any effort to put together displays. Just my impression of course.

 I have no idea about the national show displays. I have just been to one (York) and it had some incredible diplays.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 20, 2013)

We could start a snobbery club, but that would be pretty negative.  I've never collected to gain personal recognition.  I've collected because I like bottles.  I would love for folks to stop by and visit, but being a hillbilly puts me off the beaten path and at other times life just gets in the way.  I would love to see your collection, but geography and time create impediments at this season in my life.  Suggestion, before you start dismantling your collection make us a video walk-through and put it on YouTube.  At least then it would serve as reference and be preserved for future collectors.  Just a thought.  Hang in there and don't be discouraged my friend.  [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

This is associated with my post about doing a major weeding out of my Bixby bottles because I can`t find a major show here in the northeast to display them at, for me if others can`t see what you have when a collection reaches a certain point, then it`s time to just keep it for your own enjoyment. 

 After collecting Bixbys for 35 years, I`ve collected every color, shade, mold styles and variants along with a wealth of boxes, advertising, tins, and I believe every trade card that Bixby used for their products. 

 My dream was always to do a display of them at a major show in the northeast, but I was turned down twice at Baltimore, and last Sept. 

 I contacted Michael George about displaying at the upcoming national show. He was happy to have me want to display there, and had me thinking that my display would be welcome. 

 Then this past winter and spring I emailed him to confirm it and to see about the space restrictions and electricity, and he wouldn`t answer them. I sold him an emerald green stubby on eBay, he was quick enough to try to get it cheaper and buy it from me, I also reminded him then about my wanting to display, but he wouldn`t respond to that. 

 I feel that because I`m not in the upper clique of bottle people and can`t throw thousands of dollars around when I see something I want, that I`m not worth bothering with. 

 Who`d want to see lowly Bixby bottles anyway? 
 There is a small handfull of collectors who seem to feel that they are above everyone else here in the northeast, who I used to be able to chat with but now they won`t even say hello. That is, unless one of us "lowly" collectors get something really good that they can make money on, then they are your best friend and will do you a favor by offering you "top dollar" for the bottle to put in their collection, when in the end they would be selling it for twice what they offered you. 

 This isn`t pointed at everyone, just a very few whom I know, although I`m sure that they are all over the country. If this rant gets you p____ed off, then good, you are probably one of the ones I`m ranting about. 

 I`ve decided to just collect the Bixbys for my own enjoyment, and no more display hopes for me, except at our local club own in Enfield, CT. My wife and I have a small farm here in Western Mass. that we are busy building up to be a profitable venture, so I don`t have the time to devote to bottles like I used to. 

 I`ll still be chasing the better Bixby things along with CT made utility bottles (what, someone collects shoe polish bottles who might be knowledgeable about CT glass? Impossible!). 

 I hope the guys, and girls, whom I`ve met through this column won`t get upset by this, and you`ll still see me here as time permits. 

 I`ll be working on continuing my previous post on Bixby bottles too, hopefully this week. 

 I want to get what I know about them out there for everyone, at least those on this forum anyways.

 EDIT RE-POST: I missed a lot with the big block of info so I broke it down a little. I see your frustration a little better now. Reply to come again soon.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

I missed the Baltimore thing completely I have no idea why a show would disregard your collection if they are to get money from the table, that makes no sense unless they get less than a sales table.

 Anyone who is a dealer will always wants double or more for a purchase, that's just business.

 The problem with collecting for your own enjoyment is that it brings the risk of losing money in the long run. (I know).[]

 Again, contact Maureen, she is the main organizer and can give you the most up to date info on the National show. It is a 3 day show though so it may be very expensive to get hotels and such. 

 Maybe you can find a member to say with, it's been done in the past. I don't have here the room here in MA but there are a number of central NH members that tend to be very friendly.


----------



## Bixby Bill (May 20, 2013)

I still want to try to do a display in Baltimore sometime, it is a lot of work to put on a show, and they probably only have enough room for so many displays, I just contacted them after they already had enough displays. As for the National show, I`ve given up on that one. I`m very active with antique gas engines and machinery, and there`s a big show in Colchester, CT at the Zagray Farm Museum that weekend that I hated to miss, now I don`t need to. 
 I`m not saying these things because I want national recognition, I could care less about that. What I don`t like is being brushed off like this after I was told that they`d be glad to have my display at the National. If he could have said from the start that he wanted to keep the displays concentrated on New England glassworks or some such thing, I`d have no problem. My wife works for a giant corporation, and she sees the same thing with all the younger people, they tell you what they think will make you happy and then disregard it afterwards. 
 That idea of taking a video tour of the collection is a great idea, I just need to get a good camera, mine shorted out inside, but it`s only 7 years old and has had a busy life. I`ll continue with the post on Bixby bottles too.


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2013)

Your post is very disheartning Bill, I know Mike is a good man based on my contacts with him, so I'm not sure what happened with your impressive display of Bixbys and why he never got back to you. The fact that alot of folks don't collect them takes nothing away from the AMAZING COLLECTION you've worked so hard to put together, I know this as well as anyone being a collector of Paterson NJ bottles. There aren't more then 4 or 5 of us on the planet, so your collection is right up there with Log Cabin or Barrel Bitters in my book!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 20, 2013)

Well Eric and Bill, I am sorry to sense your disappointment regarding your collections.  I guess I haven't ever worked very hard to do shows, but I have seen pictures of different Bisby bottles.  I know I have three or four of them in NY, but they just haven't had ehough forming difference to create the bottle mystery markings i look for.  It is strange characteristic of interest goals in people, but it is a great hobby.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

> but they just haven't had ehough forming difference to create the bottle mystery markings i look for


True enough Red but at the Lowell show there was a great display of Sawyers Crystal Bluing bottles. I never thought they would interest people but they sure did. Talk about a most commonly thrown out bottle but there were sizes and colors I never new existed and that made for a very nice display. I even voted for it but I think the milks won the prize.
 Milks are great, don't get me wrong but talk about limited form change. They basically have different embossment and that's all, maybe a few colors.
 Please! No hate mail from the milk collectors. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

Here's the link I was looking for. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-574857/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 20, 2013)

Bill: I hear you on the snobbishness of some in the hobby. Ignore them and do as you're doing, enjoying your bottles. I primarily collect Canadian prescription drugstore bottles. Up here in Canada, these bottles find a mixed audience. Some love them, some are okay with them, and some just ignore or undervalue them. All told, I'd say this category places well behind sodas, beers, milks, ginger beers, primitives, stoneware, pontilled and early proprietary medicines, poisons, and painted label pops. However, I find that drugstore bottles have great stories to tell. You just have to do the research, which takes time, but pays back more than your effort.

 How does this connect with show displays? Well, find the cool stories associated with your bottles and emphasize them in your proposed displays. People love stories and collectors appreciate the bottle-specific ones. This works and, at the risk of coming off as a braggart, I'd like to tell you about a display I put together around twenty years ago for a show in Ottawa, Canada's capital. After undertaking comprehensive research of the historical pharmacy trade in my hometown of Sarnia, Ontario, I was struck by the how all the  drugstores in the place before chains took over starting in the 1920s/30s were all related to one particular pharmacy, either through blood, apprenticeship training or stores changing hands. For my display, entitled "The Genealogy of Geary's Drugstore," I included the "family tree," portraits of the pharmacists, period photos of their stores, and, of course, tons of bottles. I went for broke and was rewarded with the people's choice award and with the adjudication panel's first place ribbon. What blew me away was that my display was of bottles from a city 450 miles away from Ottawa and that other displays -- all very well done -- included more popular categories such as black glass bottles, rare ginger beers, poisons, and "war slogan" dairy bottles. Actually, I didn't win anything. The history did!!!

 Moral of the story: Get busy researching and promoting the great stories you'll find!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2013)

Had to throw my two cents in here....Bill,...Bixby bottles and all the go with items are super cool. Humble to some? Perhaps, but I've always had a soft spot for them as I used to dig them in many (now) rare colors at a dump now buried by a wood processing plant constructed there. It was one of my earliest dumps, 1860's to 1890's, and It was long before the internet was thought of. Back in the 70's digging used to be a solitary activity for me, and I used to marvel at all of the new discoverys I would make...If it looked cool, It went home with me. I still feel that way when I dig something I've never seen, but the opportunitys are rarer. As far as the snobbery angle, It's unfortunate, and detracts from this fine and interesting hobby. Best of luck with your farm and your display ambitions. I think a Bixby display would be awesome.    Take care.    Joe


----------



## rockbot (May 23, 2013)

Ditto Joe!
 I agree 100%.



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Had to throw my two cents in here....Bill,...Bixby bottles and all the go with items are super cool. Humble to some? Perhaps, but I've always had a soft spot for them as I used to dig them in many (now) rare colors at a dump now buried by a wood processing plant constructed there. It was one of my earliest dumps, 1860's to 1890's, and It was long before the internet was thought of. Back in the 70's digging used to be a solitary activity for me, and I used to marvel at all of the new discoverys I would make...If it looked cool, It went home with me. I still feel that way when I dig something I've never seen, but the opportunitys are rarer. As far as the snobbery angle, It's unfortunate, and detracts from this fine and interesting hobby. Best of luck with your farm and your display ambitions. I think a Bixby display would be awesome.    Take care.    Joe


----------

